# Supplements and their effects on insulin



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Glutamine, Creatine, Choline , lecithin, niacin increases insulin resistance and secretion.

Arginine increase insulin secretion.

Acetyl-l-carnitine increases insulin sensitivity but effects thyroid.

Cinnamon, garlic, increases insulin secretion.

Vitamin d increases insulin secretion.

Boron decreases insulin secretion.

Ginger increases insulin sensitivity. 

Increased insulin levels means that it is hard to reduce fat. Also reduced thyroid activity can cause fat deposits.

I will continue if you google these on pubmed you can easily find the links.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Have you found what's causing your hypoglycemia??


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been writing about some combinations like glutamine and lecithin or creatine with choline. As you can see these combinations have the same effect on sugar metabolism.

So I changed my regimen. I am taking now one supplement that increases blood sugar and one decreases.

Blood sugar control is a key to deal with anxiety.

Some example

R-ala + lecithin

ginger + choline

alcar + glutamine

You can change the combinations but be careful not to take two supplements that decrease or increase blood sugar at the same time. 

By the way what happened to Ju-PA?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> By the way what happened to Ju-PA?


No idea. Maybe he found a formula that works and he's living large 

Did you see the picture of the candida feces I posted? Crazy stuff. I came across a few people that had the same discharge after a ACV enema.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Proximo20 and Beggioata I am right here 

I am not sure why I haven't been active in the forums. No Beggioata sorry, I haven't found the formula. Feels like there is no motivation and thrill with my diet and supplements anymore. Recently I can't sleep well either. I used to sleep for six and a half hours but now when I wake up I will turn off my alarm clock and get back to bed. Having no motivation to stay up and start a day. Although, sleeping longer fixes this problem.

I have started eating small portions of Yogurt and changed my Kefir brand. What is common in those two is that they all are "probiotics". I thought they are good and may help fight with my Candida what I think I have (split test). Sorry, should have talked about Kefir and probiotics in Candida thread. They might treat candida but I am not sure. Also, stopped eating China nuts. 

I think I may have gone lower with serotonin and dopamin that results low motivation and bad sleeping (serotonin produces melatonin? I think it was that way).

So seems like like thes 3 diet changes have made me less positive, less thrilled and having less motivation. Also there is a small problem with memory because I am forgetting what something did and what supplements were best and what was the best combo. But that may be because less focus to my diet and social phobia treatment.

So now I got to whine again . I got my lecithin granules and acetyl-l-carnitin and they work great. But after somewhere at lunch my serotonin and dopamin seems to drop like stone and can't get the right effects from those 2 supplements.


But know that if I get the formula it would be the sure thing that I would chat here even if I have to travel Las Vegas with my 100 new mates.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Sounds like you increased your calcium intake in the dairy. How much magnesium are you on? I noticed that if I binge on ice cream and pizza (lots of calcium), the next morning I am irritable and depressed. All this goes away when I take magnesium.

Cheers!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

ju_pa said:


> I am not sure why I haven't been active in the forums. No Beggioata sorry, I haven't found the formula. Feels like there is no motivation and thrill with my diet and supplements anymore. Recently I can't sleep well either. I used to sleep for six and a half hours but now when I wake up I will turn off my alarm clock and get back to bed. Having no motivation to stay up and start a day. Although, sleeping longer fixes this problem.


Good to hear from you ju-pa

6 and a half hour sleep is not that much. You should be sleeping 8 hours a day actually.

Also whenever I eat yogurt or kefir I get very sleepy too. Those are healthier things than pizza or cheese in terms of digestive system but they have this effect.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> Glutamine, Creatine, Choline , lecithin, niacin increases insulin resistance and secretion.
> 
> Arginine increase insulin secretion.
> 
> ...


proximo

I am not sure if I uderstood above correctly. Is that saying Acetyl-L-Carnitine shouldn't be taken with lecithin ?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

ju_pa said:


> proximo
> 
> I am not sure if I uderstood above correctly. Is that saying Acetyl-L-Carnitine shouldn't be taken with lecithin ?


Actually the opposite one of them alcar reduces blood sugar lecithin increases so together they cancel each other in terms of blood sugar I guess


----------

